# Just An Update!!



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I Haven't Been Able To Update For A Few Weeks, But As Of Now, I Have 49 Molly Fry, I Started With 6 Females, And 1 Male. One Of The Females Died After Having Her Batch Of 11 Fry.  But Now I Have 5 Females, And One Male Molly. As Of Now, I'm Thinking Of Giving Away My Male, As I Don't Even Know What I'm Going To Do With All Of These Babies. My First Batch Are Now A Little Over A Month Old. And Then Friday, The Same Molly That Had The First Batch Had Her Second Batch. I Have 2 More That Are Big Ol' Fatties Right Now, Waiting For Them To Have Their Babies. *prays I Can Find A Place For Them All* Lol.. We'll See How It Goes. There Were 17 Fry In My First Batch, 3 In Second, 11 In Third, 6 In Fourth And Now 12-13 In This Last Batch. I Didnt Get To Count Them, As My Husband Took Them Out Of The Net And Put Them With The Other Babies Before I Woke Up Lol. I Know I Counted 12 One Time And 13 Another So I'm Guessing At 12 Lol. But, It's Amazing How Big They've All Gotten I Love Watching Them Grow. Lol Anyways, I Hope All Is Well With Everyone And I'll Try To Post Some Pictures As Soon As I Can  Take Care Everyone!!!! Sorry For The Boring Post Lmao
~jamie


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I Guess No One's Interested Lol. But Anyways.. The Count Now Is 61.. So We'll See How It Goes.. Hope All Is Well With Everyone
!~!jamie


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Pics help


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

been busy your fish have? lol

ive got some mollies ready to blow anyday now, been preggo now for well over a month


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Tell daddy to take a break, he's not a gigolo. LMAO What size tank do you have the babys in?


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

as of now, i'm working on giving some of the older ones to ppl in my family. but i have the bigger ones in the 20 gal with the adults and the small ones in my 10 gal. getting crowded.. so they're fixing to find a new home lol..


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

If you dont want to go through the stress of finding homes and everything than next time they give birth than just let nature take its course. I bet your having to do alot of water changes with all these babies lol. What kind of mollys are they? Happy molly keeping!


----------

